# Is this a 1937 Schwinn



## tibalt (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently acquired what I think is a 1937 Schwinn. It has "As 37" on the crank, a curved downtube, the Serial No. R59875 on the crank housing, expandable front brake, a Schwinn decal on the seat tube and what appears to be an early pre war chain guard. There is no tank, however, it appears from shadows on the paint there may have been a tank. There is no head badge, however, the distance between the head badge screws is 2 7/8 inches and the only head badge I found that seems to match the shadow lines is a Century Cycle Manufacturing badge. It seems odd to me that there would be a Century head badge on a Schwinn bike, although I found some information suggesting that Schwinn actually manufacturedsome of the Century Cycle Manufacturing bikes. Someone apparently actually cut out the part of the front fender that had the light so I don't have  that detail available. I would appreciate your opinions as to whether this is a1937 Schwinn and if so is it Motorbike, Autocycle or some other model. I would also appreciate your thoughts and comments on what head badge was on the bike. Thanks


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 20, 2012)

*1937*

YeP looks to be 1937.  The badge pattern would suggest an early Chicago cycle supply Lincoln badge or a Louisville cycle supply American Flyer badge, both schwinn manufactured.  Are you going to keep the bike or part with it?


----------



## chitown (Mar 21, 2012)

tibalt said:


> Someone apparently actually cut out the part of the front fender that had the light




Great bike. Shame about the fender/light/badge. It's almost like finding a rhino with it's horn cut off. Poacher left with the $ while the carcass if left for the hot sun.

Curious what brand tires were on it. Everything looks original. I agree with Xcelsior on the badge pattern. There are a whole bunch of badges to choose from that would be correct if you want to rebuild her.

Good luck.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 21, 2012)

*37*

looks to be a 37 and the badge shape like xcelsior said looks to be a louisville cycle supply its wider (american flyer) that looks like the same shape thats on mine. 

cool bike


----------



## tibalt (Mar 22, 2012)

*Follow up to Is this a 1937 Schwinn*

Thanks for the responses. At this time I am attempting to restore the bike. I am not certain what brand of tires were on the bike. I threw them away because they were so badly damaged. I was wondering if there are any thoughts on whether this is a motorbike, autocycle or some other model. How would you know. Also, I have posted a picture of the Century head badge that seems to match the outline on the tube. Is it likely or possible this bike had a Century badge and why. Finally, anyone have a front fender. Thanks again.


----------



## Dave K (Mar 22, 2012)

tibalt said:


> Thanks for the responses. At this time I am attempting to restore the bike. I am not certain what brand of tires were on the bike. I threw them away because they were so badly damaged. I was wondering if there are any thoughts on whether this is a motorbike, autocycle or some other model. How would you know. Also, I have posted a picture of the Century head badge that seems to match the outline on the tube. Is it likely or possible this bike had a Century badge and why. Finally, anyone have a front fender. Thanks again.




I am not am expert but I would guess it is a motorbike because it has the motorbike style seat rather than the Autocycle seat.  Is there a hole in the front fender for the headlight wire just behind the fork?  If so that would also point to motor bike.  

Please post more pictures as you progress with your restoration


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 22, 2012)

*37 motorbike*

The autocycle would have a screw in the frame for the ground. It is in the second bar towards the head tube. The black one is a 37 motorbike...


----------



## alroad (Mar 22, 2012)

*20-24*

any intrest in selling the 20 inch ?
Thanks
Uncle
Al


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 23, 2012)

*Sorry not selling the 20"*

Thanks though.


----------



## mruiz (Mar 23, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> The autocycle would have a screw in the frame for the ground. It is in the second bar towards the head tube. The black one is a 37 motorbike...




 I really like that line up.
 Mitch


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 23, 2012)

*37 schwinn*

The serial # indicates the frame was made in 1938.
The curved braces were first used in 1938.
The crank could have been a carry over from previous years stock.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 24, 2012)

*Tires*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> The autocycle would have a screw in the frame for the ground. It is in the second bar towards the head tube. The black one is a 37 motorbike...




Jeff, what skins is that motorbike sporting? I like the profile


----------

